# [SOLVED] Missing Audio Driver



## Throwback24 (Jun 22, 2008)

Analog Devices AD1985 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]	PCI

I've spent the past two days searching for it, I went to the intel site and downloaded the correct driver but it's telling me "Driver not found, reboot your system and try again."

Motherboard Name	Asus P4P800 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 WiFi, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)

Motherboard Chipset	Intel Springdale i865PE

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Audio Driver*

Have you tried ASUS Site:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Input the following.

Select Product: Motherboard
Select Series: Socket 478
Select Model: P4P800

This will give you all your drivers.
Besure to select the proper OS.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Throwback24 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Audio Driver*

Got it to work. Thanks bud.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Audio Driver*

Glad you got it up and running.:4-clap:

I will mark this thread as resolved.:beerchug:
If you run into an issue, PLEASE PM me or post it to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

